# Hello , how are you



## FINDING MY WAY (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello 
Just joined , seeking insights and nuggets of wisdom 

Tony


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome to tam. I see you’re in Ireland.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

As for nuggets of wisdom, how about some Alan Watts?

_'You do not play a sonata in order to reach the final chord, and if the meanings of things were simply in ends, composers would write nothing but finales.'_ - Alan W. Watts.


----------



## AmyQuinn (Jul 28, 2020)

hey, I'm also new herem just joined, looking for new friends and understanding people here


----------



## FINDING MY WAY (Jul 28, 2020)

AmyQuinn said:


> hey, I'm also new herem just joined, looking for new friends and understanding people here


hello Amy , welcome ...


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hiya @FINDING MY WAY and @AmyQuinn. Good of you to join us. Hope you'll like it here.


----------

